# s13 interior



## lilkid9186 (Aug 3, 2003)

hey everyone, i just picked up my car today...92 240sx fastback...and the interior is a little run down, can you guys give me some companys or wedsites that make interior parts like...carpets, consoles...the more aftermarket look the better...thanks guys!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

plastic polish is your friend


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

jus clean it and try to keep the interior original.. dont go all out with neons and ricey colors...lol.. jus make it look pretty much clean and if u need to jus get oem replacment parts... not.. ricey yellow consode with shift light for an automatic like iv'e seen some weirdos do...lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *jus clean it and try to keep the interior original.. dont go all out with neons and ricey colors...lol.. jus make it look pretty much clean and if u need to jus get oem replacment parts... not.. ricey yellow consode with shift light for an automatic like iv'e seen some weirdos do...lol *


MATRIX/APC is your friend j/p


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Go to your local fabric store and pick up like 2 yards or so of fabric and a can of spray adhesive and re-cover the doors, glovebox, armrest, and the part around the shifter/ headunit.
I just did this over the weekend and it looks great.
and it cost 10 bux and a few hours
but you will need a staple gun to put the door panels on


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

nothing can help poor s13 interior


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Simple Green is your friend as well.

my buddy picked up an S13 that had been at a junkyard for approx 7 years (expired inspection was 95). We pulled all the interior pieces out (because the car smelt like ass) and cleaned all the plastic parts with simple green. The thing shines better than stock now. Good shiat. We would usually do the interior parts when we were sick of dealing with the motor. It was like a break from the hard crap.

I gotta find some pics...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

its nice that you think nothing will help, you must have no creativity or imagination or skill. I guess thats what happens when you live down under... J/k.
g'day mate les put anotha' shrimp on the barbie! 
I'll bet you like foster's huh? LOL that stuff is horrible I'm sure your real austrailian beer is good...

anyways lilkid you can find just about anything just run a search on it... a new carpet will run you about 275$ as for misc. pieces if they are in real bad shape check out your local junkyard first...recycle the earth will thank you and so will your wallet.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

you do ur own reupholstry? TALENTED!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

it's easy man spray with glue, lay fabric down, rub smooth! I've never done it before and I am impressed with how good it came out!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... found the whole catalog of pics...

http://community.webshots.com/album/72500619TCwpLk

i'm the white guy in the black shirt... 

***********!!

haha


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

damn bluebob that intercooler hangs dangerously low, i'm afraid FOR u lol

azn powa!! sorry had to add hehe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont think that is dangerously low. i have a front lip on my car and it sits lower than that, and i have yet to bottom it out yet.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nah... it's low but not too low at all. good ground clearance. unfortunately that's not my ride, but I have driven it. the ass end of the thing used to flop around everywhere when you pushed it simply because he had awesome RSR drift springs in the front and i'm not sure what was in the rear, but they were gone. he just put Tanabe Coillovers on it this weekend! 

time to drive again... hehe


----------

